# How long for bute to take effect?



## sbsmiths (19 May 2010)

Am putting my horse on a bute trial and forgot to ask the vet how long it would be before I might see any difference.  Any ideas? Is it a matter of a day or two or longer?  Thanks!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (19 May 2010)

/it doesnt take long at all hrs at the most!!!


----------



## sbsmiths (19 May 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## Sam22 (19 May 2010)

It is absorbed into the system after about 1 hour but how long it takes to reach maximum effect is much longer and depends on why you are using it. If it is to assess a chronic problem like low grade lameness/pelvic pain you should use it for a minimum of two weeks. If you see a difference before this then great you know its worked but its no good giving up if no improvement after a couple of days. If you are using it for acute injuries its effect will be seen quicker but then it should not be being used as a "trial" but rather as a treatment.
If you are using it for long term arthritis I would say you need to try it for 1 month and if you don't think its made any difference pay close attention when you stop it to see if the problem gets worse.


----------



## sbsmiths (21 May 2010)

Thanks Sam22.  He's on it for a month due to VERY low grade lameness so I appreciate your comments and won't jump to conclusions until a couple of weeks has passed.  Many thanks.


----------

